# DECA brings down DSL connection!



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

So I had the Whole Home DVR setup done 2 days ago and when the tech left everything was fine and I even downloaded a couple things from VOD. Then yesterday I could do TV Apps, but not download anything from VOD. Now today I can not do either and my DVRs can't connect to the internet.

And to make matters even worse, every time I connect the DECA ethernet cable to my DSL modem/router, I lose my DSL connection completely. I have to disconnect the DECA ethernet and then reboot the modem to get my DSL back. I have tried connecting the DECA ethernet cable to 2 different ethernet ports on the modem/router.

I have Qwest DSL, with a 2Wire modem/router, model 2701HG-D.

Has anyone experienced this problem before? Any ideas on potential solutions?


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

check out this thread. If it crashes when you plug in the DECA, you may have a loop somewhere.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183938


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rob Dawn said:


> So I had the Whole Home DVR setup done 2 days ago and when the tech left everything was fine and I even downloaded a couple things from VOD. Then yesterday I could do TV Apps, but not download anything from VOD. Now today I can not do either and my DVRs can't connect to the internet.
> 
> And to make matters even worse, every time I connect the DECA ethernet cable to my DSL modem/router, I lose my DSL connection completely. I have to disconnect the DECA ethernet and then reboot the modem to get my DSL back. I have tried connecting the DECA ethernet cable to 2 different ethernet ports on the modem/router.
> 
> ...





Getteau said:


> check out this thread. If it crashes when you plug in the DECA, you may have a loop somewhere.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183938


I have the same modem/router & DECA without any problems, so I also bet there are two connections to your router that is causing this.
What happens when you remove the DECA to router?
Do the receivers still have internet access???


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Rob, are either of your DVR's still connected to the router directly? Do you use the second ethernet port on the DVR for anything?

If you could post a wiring diagram, it would be really useful in diagnosing the problem.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

First I'll answer some of your questions:

Neither of my HD DVRS (HR20 & HR24) are connected directly to my router. The second ethernet port on the HR20 is not connected to anything. (And the only ethernet port on the HR24 is not connected to anything.) And when I disconnect the DECA from my router, neither HD DVR can connect to the internet - but MRV works fine.

But, I did figure out what was causing the problem with my DSL - but I don't know what the solution is.
I remembered that the DirecTV tech did not hook up my OTA, but that I did it the next day - when things started going wrong. So I unhooked the OTA coax from my HR20, and now everything works great! (I'm downloading a movie now to make sure it stays connected.) But as soon as I reconnect the OTA, my DSL goes down again. (I'd like to keep the OTA connected as a backup for stormy days.)

Anyone heard of this problem before?


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

The only thing I can think of since it's apparently directly related to the OTA capability of the HR20 that uses coax, is some sort of software conflict causing the downstream impat of the MRV connectivity. I would recommend calling to see if you might be able to swap the HR20 for a different HR receiver with an AM21 instead to permanently fix your issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I've got the same router, a HR20 with OTA and none of these problems. 
There has to be "something else" going on here.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Is the OTA diplexed with the satellite signal? That could cause problems and shouldn't be done with DECA, otherwise there should be no effect from having OTA connected.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Only thing I can think of is some sort of grounding issue.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a time when it would be nice to do some packet capturing on that DECA network!!!!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

evan_s said:


> Only thing I can think of is some sort of grounding issue.


Bingo. It's a ground loop that's screwing things up. You need to make sure your OTA antenna is properly grounded (to the same ground source your dish and coax are grounded to).


----------

